# Use your professional photography skills to help dogs get adopted



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This may have been suggested before, so if I'm repeating, my apologies.

I was on Petfinder.org today and ran across a pet portrait photography company that is taking professional photos of rescue dogs and using them to post on the dog's profile. 

I thought since several of our board members are such fantastic photographers, I would mention it. I think it would be a great way to use your skills to help homeless dogs get better exposure for adoption. 

You could work with the rescue or shelter of your choice and provide photographs for their Petfinder page of the available dogs. I just thought it was such a great thing to do, and the dogs were really shown to the best advantage and they were all beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

This is such a great idea! I certainly don't take the greatest photos but I bet I could swing it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Go for it! I'm sure there are rescues and shelters that would gladly accept the offer of really good pictures of the animals they have.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> I certainly don't take the greatest photos


Umm...yes you do?

:wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a great idea. Sometimes the pictures I have seen of dogs on Petfinder.com and not that great, hard to see, or do not show the dogs potential. I feel this some times gets a dog over looked by not many people clicking on the dogs info in Petfinder. Dogs with good quality pictures that the photographer was able to get always get my attention to click on and glance at the reviews, as it probabaly does others.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Great idea. I would offer up my time and skills but being in South Africa, 11 000 miles away .....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a wonderful thing to do, but remember it will break your heart. You are very much needed though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm: Is the rescue that uses this Pet Photography in Illinois?

What beautiful pictures!! I'm sure any picture gives them a much better chance of being adopted!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Kimm: Is the rescue that uses this Pet Photography in Illinois?
> 
> What beautiful pictures!! I'm sure any picture gives them a much better chance of being adopted!!


 
I don't know Karen. MelissyK posted this.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

linncurrie said:


> Great idea. I would offer up my time and skills but being in South Africa, 11 000 miles away .....


I bet you could find a shelter or rescue in South Africa that could use your skills.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It was Portraits Pet Photography, Chicago IL.

I LOve this one: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10455453


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i think bluebomberx (or something, i think i totally butchered that!!) was doing this for a rescue near his house!


----------

